# i never hear coyotes of a day



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

i live in IL & the whole time iv lived hear, i have never herd cyotes howl in the daylight. anybody no why that is?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Couldn't say. I hear coyotes around here all the time. I was in my barn this morning around 10 am and heard 2 different groups start up in the pasture across the road from me.


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

well today i killed my 1st yote & when i was setting up i herd 2 of them. thats the 1st time iv ever herd them of a day though.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good for you. I hope that starts a successful predator hunting habit for you.


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

me 2, i dont think i have ever been so excited about anything i have ever killed. i wish i could hear the coyotes if a day like i do at night though. that would make things a little easier.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

sounds like you are hooked and got the fever.


----------



## eshunter86 (Feb 17, 2010)

All it takes is one time to get hooked for a lifetime. i know i got hooked when i was 10 years old and i love ever second of it. 
As for the coyotes now howling during the day there could be a couple different answers. You might have a primarily nocturnal group. Or it could be that they move from the area during the day to hunt and find water then come back at night to rest.
I work on a military base. I hunt and trap both coyotes and bobcats on and off base, fairly succesful as well. But we rairly hear coyotes during the day, there most vocally active at night, but when they do start talking during the day its all you can hear for a couple of weeks. So just keep at them, just because you dont hear them doesn't mean they aren't there.
Congrats on your first yote!


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

wvcoyote you are exactly right. lol i try 2 hunt ever chance i get. how long does a coyotes territory range from? & thank you very much. im hoping there are going 2 be alot more dead cyotes.


----------



## eshunter86 (Feb 17, 2010)

how big a coyotes territory is is totally dependent on the coyote and the area its in. the can be an area of about 1,000 acres or smaller or as large as 12,000 acres. he's a hunter and a scavanger, so naturally he will travel to wherever he needs to to find a food source. from what i've found a decent size group usually controls an area of about 800 to 2000 acres as long as food is available.


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

It seems to depend on the terrain. I used to like in an area that got over 110" of rain per year and they felt confident to howl all throughout daylight hours because they were so secure in the thick forests that surrounded their alfalfa pastures. Now with my current place of residence, I do not hear them until the sun is almost all the way down. Out in the sagebrush and grasslands, I think they prefer to be quiet until nighttime.


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

ya i think your right cause il hear them a few days then they will will gone for a week or so.


----------

